# Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?



## PhoenixEX (30. Dezember 2014)

*Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Hey Leute,

hoffe euch allen geht es gut 
In 5Monaten läuft mein Vertrag ab und ich gebe die Tage die Kündigung ab 
Ich weiss aber nich, ob ich bei Vodafone bleiben soll
Wo habt ihr sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich lege halt Wert auf

Flatrate
Internet
+Ausland kostenlos telefonieren(Türkei)

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Cinnayum (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Vodafone DSL hatte ich in München (von 2003-2006) und damit nie Probleme. Die Hardware war tadellos und ich glaube ich hatte in der gesamten Zeit nur an einem Tag mal kurze Ausfälle. Aber das war halt im Stadtgebiet.
Die Telekomverbindung hier auf dem Dorf funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht. Gerade, seit jeder Volldepp den ganzen Tag youtube schaut, geht abends nicht mehr viel...

Wenn du zufrieden warst, bleib doch bei deinem Anbieter.
Mit der Anforderung "kostenlos in die Türkei", hast du die Auswahl ja ohnehin sehr stark eingeschränkt.

Du solltest aber dann besser keine Drittvermarktung eines anderen Netzes nehmen (1&1 oder andere), sondern direkt beim Netzbetreiber anmieten. Das merkt man beim Service deutlich. Die müssen dann nämlich bei Telekom oder Vodafone betteln gehen, wenn Störungen auftreten.


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ok
Ich danke dir
MfG


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Du kannst doch auch über Skype in die Türkei telefonieren. Ich würde dafür kein Extra Geld bezahlen.


----------



## tsd560ti (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Wir hatten Vodafone ein paar Jahre (~2010 bis diesen Sommer) und vor allem zum Ende hin nur Stress: 
-Veralteter, überhitzender Billigrouter
-Oft Ausfälle, teilweise mehrere Tage kein Internet/Telefon
-Lahme Hotline (20Min+) 

Jetzt, bei 1&1 gabs ne schöne Mittelklasse Fritzbox mit 110Gb Online Speicher, keine Ausfälle und immer die volle Leistung, die der Hausanschluss hergibt (~9,5Mbit). Ist die Frage wie lange sie die Qualität halten.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe Kabel Deutschland ( Telefon & Internet ) + Flat International plus 14,90.-€ Monatlich dazu.
Vielleicht wäre ja das was für dich.


----------



## OutOfMemory (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich war bisher bei 1und1, Telekom, NetAachen/NetCologne und Unitymedia. Bisher kann ich nur schlechtes über 1und1 berichten. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum es so günstig ist. Bis zu 6 Wochen Ausfall aufgrund einer Störung, die einfach nicht behoben wurde. Ich würde da schon Kabel nehmen wenn das verfügbar ist. Jedoch nicht Kabel Deutschland. Soweit mir das bekannt ist haben die ja bereits eine Drosselung die ziemlich niedrig angesetzt ist. Je nach Gebiet habe ich auch schon gehört das zu den Hauptzeiten das Internet sehr langsam ist. War dort aber selbst nie Kunde.

Falls du Mobilvertrag bei der Telekom hast würde ich dort hin gehen. Ich bekomme dadurch das ich Mobile und Festnetz Kunde bin eine Flatrate von Festnetz zu Mobil, sowie LTE gratis und nochmal 10 Euro Rabatt auf die Rechnung.


----------



## Seabound (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Welchen DSL Anbieter würdet Ihr empfehlen?*

Sicherlich nicht Congstar.


Nachdem ich im Oktober 2014 umgezogen bin und auch sogleich meinen Umzug bei meinem damaligen Anbieter Congstar gemeldet hab und für die neue Wohnung ne Flat bestellt hab, hat man mir Congstar heute morgen auf _*Nachfrage!!!!!!! *_ mitgeteilt, dass eine Internetschaltung in meiner neuen Wohnung *nicht* möglich ist.  Congstar hat mir daraufhin auch heute morgen auch angeboten den beauftragen Anschluss für die Wohnung hier zu kündigen weil sie nichts für mich tun könnten . Ich hab dann halt angenommen. Jetzt steh ich erstmal ohne Vertrag da. Natürlich ist die Verfügbarkeitsprüfung von Congstar im Oktober 2014 positiv verlaufen! 

Zwichenzeitlich (von Oktober 2014 bis Januar 2015) hatte ich natürlich auch regen E-Mail Verkehr mit dem Kundenservice von Congstar geführt. Aber man hat mich einfach nur hingehalten. 4 Monate lang! Ich könnte kotzen!  Und heute morgen teilen Sie mit, dass das nix wird.


----------

